# Teaching adoptive children about social skills?



## coxy (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi, i havent posted in years but am looking for some advice, i have a 10 year old daughter who seems to be lacking social skills at school and its affecting her friendships, she just doesnt seem to understand how to be a friend, and its putting friends off her. She can be quite pleading with them and doesnt understand about personal space. Im trying to find out if theres a book or something that either she or i can read to guide her in the right direction. I have talked to her about it on several occasions but it just doesnt seem to sink in.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

Hi Coxy

There are plenty of books about, but the series by Sarah Naish (adoptive parent and therapist) seem particularly good for these kind of issues. I am awaiting my Amazon order for a couple of her books!

It sounds like insecurity driving your daughter's behaviour. The following book from the series could be useful as it deals with insecure behaviour...

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Charley-Chatty-Wiggly-Worry-attention-seeking/dp/1785921495

Another thing to keep doing is catch her when she gets it right socially and whisper encouraging things when she does. Bless her.

X


----------

